

Mac Pro Teardown 2: Teardown Harder - kracalo
http://ifixit.org/blog/6179/mac-pro-teardown-2-teardown-harder/

======
MBCook
This is the part that caught my attention:

> We noticed a few cavities around the edges of the impeller filled with some
> sort of epoxy (on both sides). We suspect it's for fine-tuned balancing, to
> keep the fan running smooth and quiet.

Apple is balancing the fans they put in the computers. What other manufacturer
would do that? I love Apple's little details.

~~~
hafflelog
> Apple is balancing the fans they put in the computers. What other
> manufacturer would do that? I love Apple's little details.

Noctua, for example? [http://www.noctua.at/](http://www.noctua.at/)

~~~
knubie
I've used a Noctua fan in one of my builds, they are fantastic.

------
DanBC
Individually that's not much gold. Anyone able to estimate how much, and what
it would cost at today's gold prices?

One bendit of having that there is that people really want gold, and so those
machines are going to get a thorough teardown at end of life, which should
help with reclaiming and recycling all the other stuff.

------
veemjeem
So that's why macs are more expensive! Maybe there's a gold bar tucked away in
your macbook pro right now.

~~~
jsmeaton
Mine feels heavy enough to contain some bullion.

------
andrewcooke
will linux run on these things? what's linux support for the new connectors
they have?

~~~
msoad
What exactly in Linux you do that is not possible in OSX?

~~~
datphp
Dumbest comment I've read all week

~~~
msoad
No I'm really questioning this. I have both OSX and Ubuntu machines. For
command line tools they are equal. Absolutely everything that works on Ubuntu
(CLI app) works on OSX too. So what's the Linux advantage when you already
paid for OSX?!

~~~
Nerdfest
Package management, kernel modifications, the ability to know whether or not
your machine is back-doored, among other things. The ability to run an OS that
will actually run on other hardware. The fact that it's open source also has a
lot of indirect value to many of us as well.

~~~
thirsteh
I was with you until you implied Linux can't be back-doored. There's nothing
about Linux that makes it immune to rootkits or backdoors despite what the
hype would have you believe. Remember, Apple used to say the same thing about
Macs, but you don't hear a lot of that rhetoric nowadays.

------
0A0D66
Blogspam - direct link: [http://ifixit.org/blog/6179/mac-pro-
teardown-2-teardown-hard...](http://ifixit.org/blog/6179/mac-pro-
teardown-2-teardown-harder/)

